# Scratching and licking



## Calidog (Mar 7, 2017)

Over the past week my dog has been non stop scratching and licking herself!! I am thinking maybe seasonal allergies? As nothing has changed. What otc allergy medicine can you give your dog. I have been doing Benadryl at night but was thinking of trying Claritin. Has anyone used this? Thanks!


----------

